
Apple vs. Microsoft – A Website Usability Study - alonswartz
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/05/apple-vs-microsoft-a-website-usability-study/
======
bediger
From the viewpoint of the article, this looks like a case of "Best Practices"
(Microsoft) vs "Best Design" (Apple).

What's the difference? "Best Practices" are describable and repeatable, while
"Best Design" depends on artistic sensibility and having the right people do
the job. It comes down to do you trust your process or do you trust your
people.

